# Auskunft zum CTF Neustadt/Aisch



## ECWCS-MTB (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wer ist schon einmal beim CTF Neustadt/Aisch (http://www.rc88.de/ctf.php) mit gefahren? Wie sind da so die Strecken?

Typ/Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich dieses Jahr mitfahre, da ich einen Tag vorher aus dem Urlaub komme.

Gruß
ECWCS


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Oktober 2014)

Wer ist nächste Woche am Start?

Gibt es Infos über die Strecke...?
Trailanteil? Oder hauptsächlich Forstwege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suoixon (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde sie mitfahren, vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht in Strömen.
Strecke war letztes Jahr im Prinzip komplett mit dem Crosser zu fahren. Hardtail damit ausreichend.


----------

